# Minn Kota I-pilot Terrova



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking to see who has one and pointers on cutting the learning curve on using one. Taking it out for the first time this morning. Not being tech savvy I am sure there is a learning curve. Just looking for any pointers that you may have . Thanks in advance


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Best fishing tool since hooks were invented.
I use cruise control, heading, and spot lock religiously.
For salmon and walleye bb’ing I only use my MinnKota.
For pulling cranks I use my kicker locked forward, set your cruise control a tenth or two faster, and use your remote to steer your boat.
I use an Ulterra and don’t even get out of my truck to launch my boat.
You will love it as soon as you use it.


----------

